# Did you go to prom?



## lde22 (Oct 19, 2009)

I never went to prom in high school because I was way too shy (and still am) to ask a girl to go with me, let alone actually have to dance with her, and my friends that did go had a girl to go with so I couldn't really go with them. But I justified it to my parents and myself as we couldn't afford it and I wanted to save my parents the money. Anyways I just wanted to know how many people on here actually went to prom.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

No but only because I couldn't even if someone would have asked me. At my school you had to have a C or higher grade during the progress report card to go and I was extremely depressed and got a D in one class.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Yes.
I went to two.
Jr year and Senior year


----------



## IcoRules (Apr 29, 2009)

No. I didn't have friends or a guy to go with.


----------



## anthrotex (Oct 24, 2011)

Looks like I'm the first yes on the poll. I went with a group of coed friends. We went to dinner at a nice restaurant, then Walmart to buy shoestrings and glow sticks. Then we essentially raved at the prom. It was awesommme.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I guess I'm the second "yes" on the poll. My prom sucked. Could have done something better with my time.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope.

One girl asked me to a girl's choice dance one year but I turned her down. LOL


----------



## Kuhle (Oct 29, 2011)

Nah. Seemed like a huge waste of time and money.


----------



## immortal80 (Feb 25, 2009)

yup, i did. actually got a girlfriend my senior year of high school (don't ask me how) and i had a good time.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

No I didn't. No one would want me there anyways. I didn't even help decorate. I rather been in class. I just sat in the gym and did homework while everyone else was decorating.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

nope, I've never went to any kind of school dance in my life actually.

I've been asked a few times by others to accompany them to their prom but I always declined


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes, been to all of them. Ranged from an absolute nightmare to being alright, never had much fun though. Our proms were the without alcohol kind. And the only thing that ever made clubbing bearable for me was getting wasted.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Yes. I even danced without alcohol. Looks like I've no disability, right?


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes, it was awful.


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

No, I stayed well away. What can one hope to gain from such things... except maybe fried maggots?


----------



## pbandjam (Sep 24, 2011)

Yea. But only because I hated my high school years and I wanted to do something fun before it ended. I asked a girl I never really talked to and she said yes. I got my suit the last day before it lol, I had to skip class to get it. It ended up being a lot of fun. The girl I went with was sorta annoying but I danced with like 9 girls. It was a lot of fun. One of the few good nights in my adolescent life.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Wayyyy more "yes" votes than I expected :um

To answer the question, no I didn't. The though of going to a dance terrifies me. I'd be like a sitting duck not knowing what to do because I would be too afraid to embarrass myself.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## panic bomb (Dec 23, 2011)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Wayyyy more "yes" votes than I expected :um


Ditto.

I didn't go.. No big loss. None of my friends did either.

Funny thing is I won an award at the prom. "Who has changed the most". Didn't think people noticed me that much lol tho I did wear eyeliner and dressed eccentrically.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I left high school in tenth grade but wouldn't have cared to go even if I'd had the chance.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

No. Never went to any kind of dance.


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

I never went to a single dance in high school, was way too nervous to ask a girl to one, since they all expect the guy to ask..


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

Nah. Even if i had a girlfriend at the time i still wouldn't have gone.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

No. Never went to a school dance. Socializing during school hours was painful enough as it was.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

I went to prom. It was pretty good, but sitting with the teachers for the meal was extremely awkward (as you can imagine).


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

What point would that serve. I was tortured by everyone in the my class and I hate dancing.


----------



## BeaT (Sep 23, 2011)

All through school i never went to any of the dances. I pretended I was too cool for prom and just got high and hung out with the other 'cool' dudes, but it was really cause i was too much of a ***** to ever ask a girl to go with me.


----------



## iloverum (Aug 13, 2011)

No, left high school at 15 and did my final year in a smaller private school which didn't do a prom, wouldn't have gone to it anyway.

My little sister however went to her prom, spent £300 on her prom dress last year and she still has it lying around hoping to sell it, she'll get a fraction of that amount back...


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Senior prom is this year. I'd go if I had a date. D:
My friends might end up dragging me along anyway though...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Didn't go - saved the money :lol.
The only dance I attended was Homecoming senior year. Awkward.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

No, never even considered it. I never went to any school dance ever. That kind of thing was for the cool people who weren't losers. Besides, no girl would have wanted to go with me even if I'd asked.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

yeah, went without a date and had a great time.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

The poll results are what you'd expect from socially awkward people...


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

No.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Actually, I did and it was _sooooooooo_ bad. I knew I was going to hate it, but I went anyways. I had friends in Senior year of high school so I didn't feel terribly anxious about going.

Afterwards some of us went to IHOP at 2am to get breakfast while wearing our fancy clothes. That was the best part of the night.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes I went with a couple of friends and we had fun!


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Noooo, I went to our "winter" dance my sophomore year and it was horrible so that turned me off any dances the rest of my life lol


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

I didn't go, but I was asked by a girl I'm convinced was stalking me at the time. To be honest, I would have turned down anyone who asked me. I hated high school, and hanging out with people I spent my teen years avoiding just didn't sound appealing to me. There are many things I regret not doing in high school, but not attending prom isn't one of them.


----------



## TheCynicalEye (Sep 7, 2011)

_[deleted]_


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Went to the grade 9 formal. Grade 12 prom was cancelled.


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

No I was too scared to even consider it, could have went by myself but who wants to endure that kind of humiliation? I was so invisible to the entire class of 2011 anyway that it didn't matter if I went or not.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I went but I didn't have a date, neither did my best friend. At the door, the male had to introduce his date to the Headmaster. Someone joked that my friend was my date. Awkward moment where people think I'm gay #1323. I wish I never went.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

No. I _did_ go to one school function my Sophomore year of high school, but it was because my yearbook class forced everyone to go (I was a pioneer in yearbook--the first student my teacher ever gave a B to instead of an A). I don't really remember much about the whole event. It was my duty to stand by the punchbowl and serve drinks, which I did in character with a snooty butler voice.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Nope. Waste of time.


----------



## crookedsmile (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes. Jr. and Senior Prom.

Both experiences made me cry at the end of the night. The end.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah. That was before the worst of the SA. I went to junior prom with my boyfriend at the time. Nobody asked me to senior prom (we were broken up by that time), so I went with a group of friends. It was actually pretty fun.


----------



## lambykins (Nov 10, 2011)

nope. i never went to any high school dances. i hate it when people say it's one of those things you should do cause you'd regret not going later. i kind of wanted to go b/c it's fun to get dressed up, but i don't feel like i missed out on anything that great.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

No, too expensive at the time. Costed about $450 and thats just the ticket. Basically only the rich kids could afford it and it basically weeded out the minorities, poor kids, and social outcasts on purpose. Instead I went down south into the country with a few of my friends and we just drank and had a bonfire instead.


----------



## Faith012 (Dec 21, 2011)

No didnt go to Prom.. and dont regret it didnt care about it


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes, I went. Despite the SA, it was a very worthwhile experience. I had fun putting on fancy clothes and seeing my friends in fancy clothes and talking to my friends in our fancy clothes while dipping little bits of food in chocolate fondue.

Probably the only thing that would have made it better were if I attended a party like this where _only_ my "crowd" was there.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes, senior prom. It was boring as heck!


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Hmm, how to make fat, friendless, and weird more awkward than it already is... 
... stuff it in a dress and make it dance? :idea

Probably would've been entertaining, but I'm not a masochist.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

No, of course not...nobody would go with me. Everyone considered me the biggest loser in the whole school, so it would have been social suicide for any girl to talk to or be seen with me, especially at prom. One of my friends made a desperate attempt to find me a date by asking a girl who I had a crush on, but she lied and said she already had a date. I found out later she went alone, that nobody else had asked her and it was all a lie. 

One year I did go to the post prom party and met a few of my friends there who had gone to the actual prom with their dates. I entered a drawing and won a TV, but I remember hearing groans of disgust when my name was drawn. Looking back on my school years it amazes me I survived without blowing my brains out considering how badly I was treated back then. No wonder my life is so ****ed up today.


----------



## MJM58 (Jan 29, 2011)

Nope. I had a girlfriend for a couple of months when I was a senior, but we broke up a few months before the prom. Even though we were on good terms, we decided it'd be awkward to go to the prom together. And I didn't really want to go by myself. So, no, I didn't go to my prom.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

High school sounds worse over there. Dating among my classmates was uncommon. The protocol for the event didn't put any emphasis on bringing a date.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

phoelomek said:


> Hmm, how to make fat, friendless, and weird more awkward than it already is...
> ... stuff it in a dress and make it dance? :idea
> 
> Probably would've been entertaining, but I'm not a masochist.


*random internet stranger hugs*

I distinctly remember playing video games with my cousin during my senior prom night. It wasn't so bad. Better than getting a bunch of pig's blood dumped on me, at least.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, and I had soooo much fun. I went with my friends.

People don't traditionally take dates to prom in Puerto Rico unless they're an actual "established" couple.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

no. i probably could have asked someone but i had a lot more social anxieties in hs. i really was a mess, in those days.


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

I kinda want to go, but i probaly won't. Every day i'm getting less and less social and more awkward. By the time prom comes i'll probaly be living in a cave at the side of a mountain or something.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah I did, I went during my sophomore, junior and senior years all with the same guy that I've been with since 08. (When I was a sophomore I went as his guest since he is a year older then me and at my high school our junior/senior proms were together.) I didn't do the whole "big group" thing, it was just me, my boyfriend, and at most a couple other people.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I do not plan to. It's not a big deal here anyways.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I went to mine alone. It was really boring.


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

yup both jr year and senior. glad i went


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

GenoWhirl said:


> No I was too scared to even consider it, could have went by myself but who wants to endure that kind of humiliation? I was so invisible to the entire class of 2011 anyway that it didn't matter if I went or not.


Class of 2011 all day!


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I'd already quit school by then, and even if I hadn't, I probably wouldn't have gone anyway. Not going at all is less embarrassing than going alone.


----------



## Weird Fishes (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah but it is slightly different over here.


----------



## Souldoubt (Mar 28, 2011)

Nope, I was going to.. it's not really a very big deal over here so I figured it'd just be nice dressed and dancing.. but it turned into a huge event with meals, awards, speeches.... no way! :| I was the only one in my year not to attend, but I honestly think I would have been miserable every single second of it :afr


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I never participated in any high school events.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Yes, but not my high school but my prom date's high school. I was 18 and had already started community college at the time. Her best friend worked with me and set us up. 

I met the best friend about two months ago and she told me my prom date is single.  I wanted to ask if she can give me her number but I didn't have the guts to ask.


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

I went with my ex-boyfriend because I had already promised him I would take him (he was 2 years older than me). We broke up about a month before prom. But I mostly hung out with my best friend and left him sulking at the table.


----------



## shana213 (Jan 14, 2012)

yes, but i had a horrible time. first, i was dateless and i passed half the night in a lighted corner reading a book.


----------



## iloverum (Aug 13, 2011)

Syndacus said:


> No, too expensive at the time. Costed about $450 and thats just the ticket. Basically only the rich kids could afford it and it basically weeded out the minorities, poor kids, and social outcasts on purpose. Instead I went down south into the country with a few of my friends and we just drank and had a bonfire instead.


exactly, its another one of these events of society that imposes on you to spend money to impress people you couldn't care less about, so actually in that sense it is a good precursor to adulthood.


----------



## peril (Jan 7, 2012)

No, I went to an all-girls school and the nuns were too conservative.


----------



## Chris3322 (Aug 4, 2010)

Nope. Never went to any school dances of any kind for that matter. Not only did I have no friends or a girlfriend, I hate dancing and I hate seeing others dance. Its just dumb to me. I also hate the ***** mainstream pop garbage they play at these things.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes, and it was pretty boring. The food was delicious, though.


----------



## Funkadelic (Oct 6, 2010)

lde22 said:


> I never went to prom in high school because I was way too shy (and still am) to ask a girl to go with me, let alone actually have to dance with her, and my friends that did go had a girl to go with so I couldn't really go with them. But I justified it to my parents and myself as we couldn't afford it and I wanted to save my parents the money. Anyways I just wanted to know how many people on here actually went to prom.


Same here, man. The worst part for me was when I logged onto Facebook the next day and saw pictures of everyone there having a great time... except me. Not exactly the most uplifting moment of my life.

Anyway, I wouldn't dwell on it - life goes on. You're a young guy - there's plenty of opportunities for you to start talking to girls out there.


----------



## PandaPop (May 21, 2010)

For sure I did, was really good seeing as I was leaving and not staying on at sixth form which most people were. Loved my pink dress and I still have it . Got a limo with about 10 of us then had a sleepover round my house afterwards.


----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

Yes. Went stag. Hated it.


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

No, I went on homestudy after the first five months of 9th grade in a public high school.


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Cheesecake said:


> I never participated in any high school events.


I didn't either but I did go to prom (2, actually) with my then SO. We went to different schools - had a great time at mine and was absolutely anxiety-stricken at his...so many unfamiliar faces


----------



## fate77 (Jan 15, 2012)

I don't plan on attending


----------



## epostler (Jul 12, 2010)

My mom forced me. And honestly whoever says you'll regret not going is a liar! It was a waste of my time and a waste of my parents money


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't plan to.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

when I was at school here in the uk we didn't have the same school structure as you guys have over there, it seems to have changed a lot now and more schools over here are called high schools and have proms.
the school I went to held its very first prom the year I left and I think it was taken onboard from a suggestion of the new teacher from canada? it seems like a good idea I think but there are a lot of social hurdles attached to it which one reason why I didn't go to mine.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Yes and it sucked. I went w/ my "best friend" who doesn't go to my school. It was boring and I felt so out of place the whole time. I had no friends, maybe 1 or 2 acquaintances were there. And so I didn't talk to anyone or have a good time, and I didn't really dance, because I'm too scared to dance in front of people, especially people who I know and feel are judging me. And it wasn't dark enough in there. I felt pathetic in front of my friend 'cause it kind of proves just how much of a loser I am. I only went because people said I'd regret not going. Well, I regret going.


----------



## sadmeme (May 22, 2012)

I'm going to the 9th grade and I don't plan too. My mum and other people want me to go, but they have no idea how it feels to be in a place with tons of social people having fun and etc, and you just sitting in a corner playing games on your phone. 

I'm absolutely sure that I won't regret it. I'd regret it a lot more if I actually went.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

No, I did not. It wasn't even a question or possibility in my mind, really. And my parents never brought it up either. The fact that I hated all my classmates, despise loud music/dance/parties, and had no friends, and definitely no boyfriend - kinda made it pretty bloody obvious that prom was out of the picture. 

And no I don't regret not going and never will. I saw some pictures from it and it looked like my worst nightmare.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Nope even if I had a girlfriend to go with, she would of had to drug me, knock me unconscious, tie me up and drag me there.

Even 100% anxiety free I would of hated every minute of it.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

i went twice it wasn't very fun


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

nope, me and two friends went to the bookstore instead, then hit up a (very tame) after prom party.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

No, always thought it was a waste of time and money plus my gf at the time didn't care about it either so it worked out well.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yeah, went twice. Only because my friend fixed me up with someone each time, though. I certainly never would've even considered asking someone myself.


----------



## Pumpkin Head (Feb 26, 2013)

I threw a party and invited all my friends instead. There was a bonfire. We sacrificed spam.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

No. Homeschoolers don't have proms.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

No, skipped them all


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

I went my senior year after my friend persuaded me to, and even let me borrow his tuxedo. Looking back, I'm glad I went, or I would have spent my whole life wondering what it was like.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Unfortunately. I was dragged kicking and screaming to it - literally. I had a few "friends" who chased me around the school trying to give me the ticket, and I was yelling at them saying I didn't want to go. This was two days before prom. They actually grabbed me at one point and pulled me back to the school. I got so upset I swung my purse and hit someone in the face. I felt terrible because I didn't mean to do that.

I don't understand why people can't people respect my choices. I had no date and didn't have a good time, I didn't dance or anything. Actually I've only danced with one person in my life, which was at my dad's wedding. Since I was a bridesmaid I had to dance with his friend - a forty year old alcoholic and stoner :lol fml.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Nooooo.. lol, I didn't miss much. My class was less than a hundred people, probably closer to 60. It you took away everyone that didn't go, there were probably 40 kids that went.

I sort of hated school, I hated the cliques, I hated the drama, I hated the imposed social rules that were completely irrelevant to real life. I didn't hate the people, just everything they imposed.

Even had I been invited, to my own class prom I would have declined it. I was invited to other ones, for classes a year and three years after I graduated. I declined both as I didn't want anything to do with it.


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

Nope. There was a girl I would have liked to ask, but I never did. Turns out she didn't go either, so no loss there I guess.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

no. and i dont regret it at all, and i tend to regret things easily about the past


----------



## mca90guitar (Sep 12, 2012)

ya, just went with a group of friends. I hate dances but danced with a few girls there then went to post prom. that was ok, had alot of games to play


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

No way. Had no friends and never had a conversation longer that a minute with a girl in high school. I remember working at the restaurant on prom night and seeing so many people I knew from high school. All of my coworkers were asking why I didn't go.. Bad night.


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

No, and I didn't care and still don't.


----------



## ElectricGhost (Feb 7, 2013)

No and i'm glad that I didn't. I didn't get along with people in high school and I was really isolated big time during those years.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh man, prom is totally on my birthday. I'm not going. And I will not regret it. Ain't nobody got time for that!


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

No.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm glad that in the UK we don't make such a big deal out of "prom". I went to the first one and ended up really enjoying it.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Nope.
Even if I was asked by someone, I wouldn't have really wanted to go because I'm so scared of dancing in public.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Prom here is much smaller than it is in the United States... it was a nice way to say goodbye to everybody seeing as all the friends I had went completely different routes, I did go but I didn't do any dancing etc. I did have a date but that was only for the entrance, after that we went our separate ways (which was perfect to me)


----------



## pkore1015 (Mar 22, 2013)

I didn't go to prom. 
But I didn't go to two homecomings. The first I went with a good friend and her boyfriend and the second I went to my best friends homecoming at her school. She had a date with her too. Both times were pretty awkward.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

No. I didn't have a date to go to my prom. I was too nervous to ask the girl that I liked.


----------



## GameOverMan (Mar 11, 2013)

No, because I don't dance and probably never will. What can I say, im a white boy heavy metaller...its not going to ****in happen.


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

I never went to any dances in high school. A small part was because I had no one to go with but mainly it was because I thought the idea of prom and dances was stupid. Having to rent or buy a tuxedo which was about 100 dollars and also buying prom tickets which was about 50 dollars was a waste of money to me.

I stayed home and played video games and read instead.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah, it was really boring though so I mainly stood around. I don't think any of my friends had/brought dates lol.

I think only the girls had dates, and that was with guys that didn't attend our school.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah. I had a lot of fun at it too, dancing and hanging out with my friends. Barely anyone had dates, no one asked anyone to go together except couples that were already together.


----------



## jarmaine (Apr 3, 2013)

Nope, my parents were too strict and they still are. Funny enough, i am now married but never got to wear that white wedding gown, is it becuase i never wore that prom gown...I wonder?:b


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

In the UK, I don't think we typically make such a big deal out of the prom thing. But for my school's leavers ball, no I didn't go. By that point I was barely in attendance any more, so it would have been weird for me to have gone anyway. With uni, I also didn't go to the end of year ball. Too many nobheads in that place for me to have wanted to spend more time around them than necessary. I think my boyfriend and me just stayed in our flat and got pizza. Which was fine with me, I don't have any regrets about not going to those kinds of things.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

When my year finished school they didn't tell us when it was, they just rounded us up into the sports hall one day and told us to go home, there was no prom or anything like that, just told to leave and that was that.

When I finished Uni I didn't even know when this prom thing was, wasn't particularly bothered about it anyway.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

No. Sometimes I wish I had gone, but truthfully there was no one I'd have wanted to go with.


----------



## mfd (May 5, 2013)

I actually did go to prom, though not by choice.

During high school I was homeschooled for every year but my senior year. During that year I became friends with a girl who simply decided I was going to prom with her.

She told everyone I was her date, even though I told her I didn't want to go. In the end I had to go with her or I would have looked like a huge jerk and lost her as a friend (which I did anyway when I moved).

It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, but even knowing that, if I could go back I still wouldn't have wanted to go. Between the limo, suit rental, and fees to attend it cost several hundred dollars. I would have rather spent that on something I wanted.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

I went to prom and chilled with the homies more than my date. She ended up destroying my world. 

Good times.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

No. I might have gone if I had someone to go with, other than my sort-of-friends. But without that, I had not motivation as it really isn't my thing. 
I honestly don't regret it.


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

I went, but it was horrible. I went with a dude i was hanging out with in high school and we just sat at a table the whole time. Should not have went haha even though we stayed only about 15-20 mins.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Where's the "I don't know" Option.......

And what's a prom......


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

Yes but I didn't have a date. I went with a group of friends.


----------



## AnxietyInferno (Jun 3, 2011)

Nope, and I don't regret it. It would've been a huge waste of money to spend on a night where only crappy music is played, surrounded by the kind of people I hate. My bf at the time was on a cruise that week anyway. woo!:boogie


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes.

I was a pirate.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

no, had no friends to go with


----------



## TaylorM (Nov 17, 2011)

I went. I remember I had dreaded the day of prom when I was a freshmen as I watched Laguna Beach where they made prom seem so important.... they took couples pictures, EVERYONE WAS STRAIGHT or portraying that, guys making out with girls.. and I'm gay.. so I automatically knew on that day I would be an awkward outcast pretending to be something Im not.. I couldn't take a guy to prom in 2007. Anyway I went with my two bestfriends and it was actually fun.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Dropped out and got my GED.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Nope. I never went to any of the high school dances (nobody to go with date-wise or friend-wise). I never felt like I was missing anything, though, because it would have been a waste of money to only to be surrounded by both people and music I wasn't so fond of.


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

Nope, wasn't my gig.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

No


----------



## butchered (May 2, 2013)

Nope, i dropped out way before that.


----------



## BigBlueMoon (Feb 7, 2013)

Not going to mine. I really don't do fancy-dos or dances/parties in general, and I hate the music that's played at those functions. Even if someone asked me to go with them, I highly doubt I'd go unless I was forcingly dragged there.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

I went to prom it wasn't bad at all . . 

I did the Billie Jean dance everyone stood quiet and watched . Everyone mirin'

Few months later, that same 20-30 story hotel was pwn3d by the Earthquake and was demolished.

Good times . I will never go back to high school


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

Yes, during my senior year


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

No.


----------



## Green Monkey (Mar 20, 2012)

No. I never went to prom, high school graduation, or university graduation. 

Looking at proms in specific, I just cannot fathom feeding into these little girls princess complexes. Makes me want to vomit.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No. Never had interest in any of those high school stuff.


----------

